# Problème de wifi avec Windows 7 via BootCamp



## theo123456 (29 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,
je suis un tout nouvel utilisateur de Windows 7 via Bootcamp. Cependant, le wifi n'est pas détecté, alors que sous Mac OS X tout marche pour le mieux. :mouais:
J'ai trouvé ce lien sur Google : http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-15833437-wifi-bootcamp-windows-7 , mais j'attends vos conseils avant d'éventuellement suivre cette procédure, car le problème concernait un MB Blanc ( cependant moi j'ai un MacBook Air, donc la carte réseau est probablement différente ). Et je n'ai pas envie de tout planter une fois de plus ( hier, j'ai fait planter mon Mac avec le puta** de logiciel Monolingual ). 

Bref, passons !!!

Sauriez-vous quels drivers je dois installer ? Merci


----------



## theo123456 (29 Février 2012)

Je fais remonter un peu le sujet qui est passé à la deuxième page


----------



## theo123456 (1 Mars 2012)

J'ai trouvé la réponse par moi-même : 

Je n'avais pas installé le logiciel de prise en charge de Windows. Il a suffit de démarrer l'assistant Boot Camp, de mettre ce logiciel sur Clé USB et de lancer l'installation ( sous Windows, c'est un fichier .exe ).
Et ça marche !


----------



## bompi (1 Mars 2012)

Et pour éviter qu'un sujet ne passe trop vite à la trappe (seconde page...) il est bien aussi de le mettre dans le bon forum (Ouinedoze sur Mac). 
Ce que je m'empresse de faire. J'en profite pour le marquer "Résolu".


----------

